# Sorry



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??

sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
Perchè?

io magari ci metto un po' a capire se é il caso o no di dirlo ma sempre ,se lo ritengo il caso, lo faccio senza problemi.

non ci vedo nulla di mortificante o di umiliante

anzi, lo considero atto di grande umiltà e ragione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...



Uso raramente la parola "scusa" e mi infastidisco quando mi viene detta.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Uso raramente la parola "scusa" e mi infastidisco quando mi viene detta.


non sbagli mai?


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Io sono a quota 769 scuse. Sbaglio di frequente e le uso di frequente, senza problemi.

Le conto....


----------



## Old Addos (17 Maggio 2008)

*Facile*

E' difficile scusarsi allo stesso modo in cui è difficile esprimere altri sentimenti , ormai siamo destinati a diventare asettici , non appena esci dalle righe vieni crocifisso , vedi anche qui nel forum.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> E' difficile scusarsi allo stesso modo in cui è difficile esprimere altri sentimenti ,* ormai siamo destinati a diventare asettici , non appena esci dalle righe vieni crocifisso , vedi anche qui nel forum.*


che intendi??


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io sono a quota 769 scuse. Sbaglio di frequente e le uso di frequente, senza problemi.
> 
> Le conto....


l'importante é non usare le scuse come..scusa 

	
	
		
		
	


	









intendo che ci sono anche quelli che "tanto poi chiedo scusa o basta scusarsi.."
(non intendo te )


----------



## Old Addos (17 Maggio 2008)

*Giochi di parole*

Chi ha orecchie per intendere , in . . . . tenda , gli altri in roulotte.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Chi ha orecchie per intendere , in . . . . tenda , gli altri in roulotte.


come vuoi, tutto sommato la roulotte é divertente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non sbagli mai?



Come no? Di continuo. E (anche se Ciurlini non me lo hai chiesto), c'è chi sbaglia con me. 
Ma boh, chiedo scusa se ti pesto un piede, se ti urto involontariamente. Se la combino grossa, "scusa" non basta. Anzi lo vedo come un modo di archiviare rapidamente la pratica.


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'importante é non usare le scuse come..scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Personalmente si tratta solo delle conseguenze inevitabili della mia passionalità.... Mi lascio prendere dall'emozione e vado di pancia....

Però sempre meno, da un pò....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'importante é non usare le scuse come..scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


giusto quello che intendevo


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Come no? Di continuo. E (anche se Ciurlini non me lo hai chiesto), c'è chi sbaglia con me.
> Ma boh, chiedo scusa se ti pesto un piede, se ti urto involontariamente. Se la combino grossa, "scusa" non basta. Anzi lo vedo come un modo di archiviare rapidamente la pratica.


non so che intendi per combinarla grossa e in parte ho già risposto a questo quando ho scritto a jesus.
Scusa è molto semplice
Mi sono sbagliato. 
Scusa

stiamo perdendo un po' la semplicità del rapportarci


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Allora occorre precisare. Raramente io la combino grossa. Di solito riesco a fermarmi prima. 

Dunque le mie frequenti scuse sono relative per lo più a cazzate, o comunque più a parole che ad azioni sbagliate....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so che intendi per combinarla grossa e in parte ho già risposto a questo quando ho scritto a jesus.
> Scusa è molto semplice
> Mi sono sbagliato.
> Scusa



Stai cercando di confondermi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




I miei errori li ammetto sempre, se li riconosco. Ed esprimo il mio dispiacere. 
Ho sbagliato, mi dispiace.


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Maggio 2008)

Io chiedo scusa senza problemi tutte le volte che sbaglio.
Mia moglie si incazzava quando le chiedevo subito scusa perché pensava che era passato troppo poco tempo e che non mi ero sufficientemente pentito, ma non era vero.


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora occorre precisare. Raramente io la combino grossa. Di solito riesco a fermarmi prima.
> 
> Dunque le mie frequenti scuse sono relative per lo più a cazzate, o comunque più a parole che ad azioni sbagliate....


s'era capito 

	
	
		
		
	


	









io per esempio sono molto incazzosa e impulsiva ma nello stesso modo in  cui m'incazzo sono altrettanto celere nel chiedere scusa

io mi chiedevo come mai per tanti é così difficile chiederlo, forse perché comporta un ammettere una propria carenza o mancanza o semplicemente un errore di valutazione.

fa parte anche questo del volere essere perfetti??


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io chiedo scusa senza problemi tutte le volte che sbaglio.
> Mia moglie si incazzava quando le chiedevo subito scusa perché pensava che era passato troppo poco tempo e *che non mi ero sufficientemente pentito, ma non era vero.*




infatti c'è quel rischio..


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Stai cercando di confondermi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pignola e bastarda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi dispiace vale anche come  scusa


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> s'era capito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Può essere..... desiderio di perfezione per se stessi. 

Oppure paura di essere mal giudicati ammettendo i propri errori...

Io ho imparato a perdonarmi da un pò.... forse per questo non mi pesa chiedere scusa


----------



## Rebecca (17 Maggio 2008)

bella domanda.
difficile risposta.
io faccio fatica. ma perchè sono cresciuta con qualcuno che quando chiedi scusa te la tira lunga una vita...  magari mi faccio perdonare, divento dolce e accondiscendente, ma dire quella parola mi può diventare difficile.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora occorre precisare. Raramente io la combino grossa. Di solito riesco a fermarmi prima.
> 
> Dunque le mie frequenti scuse sono relative per lo più a cazzate, o comunque più a parole che ad azioni sbagliate....





Asudem ha detto:


> non so che intendi per combinarla grossa e in parte ho già risposto a questo quando ho scritto a jesus.
> Scusa è molto semplice
> Mi sono sbagliato.
> Scusa
> ...



Esempio pratico: oggi ho dato, senza volerlo, un colpo di stampella al mio coinquilino. Gli ho chiesto scusa.
Qualche giorno fa ho male interpretato parole e intenzioni di una persona e le ho fatto un casino che la metà basta e a parole, l'ho sicuramente ferita (ritengo che la cosa sia sufficientemente grossa). Non ho poi liquidato la cosa con un semplice "scusa", quando ho riconosciuto il mio errore. Ho parlato, mi sono spiegata, e mi sono detta dispiaciuta. 
Non fraintendetemi, non è lo scusarsi, che mi da fastidio, ma proprio la parola SCUSA. In determinati contesti, per me non vuol dire un cazzo. Che sia io a dirla, o che me la si dica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *pignola e bastarda...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io ti amo


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Il topic mi ha fatto venire in mente questa....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vPrJGtC6bAs&feature=related

Racconta un pò di me, davvero.....


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il topic mi ha fatto venire in mente questa....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vPrJGtC6bAs&feature=related
> 
> Racconta un pò di me, davvero.....


bellissima


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Peccato non mi sia venuta in mente quando sognavo la mia Stella....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Il topic mi ha fatto venire in mente questa....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=vPrJGtC6bAs&feature=related
> 
> Racconta un pò di me, davvero.....


Che bella, era una vita che non la sentivo


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che bella, era una vita che non la sentivo


troppo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






schersoooooooooooooo

vabbè pimpi io vado
bacio


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

'sera...
se è il caso chiedo scusa, altrimenti ciccia....


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Salzìzz di uscita ad Asu, Salzìzz di ingresso a Italia 1.

ITALIA 1: accòm stè la braciòl stasèr ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 'sera...
> se è il caso chiedo scusa, altrimenti ciccia....


in ginocchio sui ceci 

'sera a te


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Salzìzz di uscita ad Asu, Salzìzz di ingresso a Italia 1.
> 
> ITALIA 1: accòm stè la braciòl stasèr ?


arrustut


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> troppo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brava, continua.  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  Chiedimi scusa o ti segnalo.

Notte Carla Ciurlini, baci


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> arrustut


Mè, bràv !!!! M fàsc piacèr.....

Mo l'adda mett a' ripòs nù pòc, cà s'nò s' c'nzum.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in ginocchio sui ceci
> 
> 'sera a te


se poi vieni tu a tirarmi su ok...comicnio ad avere una certa età...


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mè, bràv !!!! M fàsc piacèr.....
> 
> Mo l'adda mett a' ripòs nù pòc, cà s'nò s' c'nzum.....
























tipo calippo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se poi vieni tu a tirarmi su ok...comicnio ad avere una certa età...



Mi devo procurare un argano o ce la faccio sa sola? neanche io sono più una ragazzina e la mia schiena dimostra 30 anni più di me


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tipo calippo?


Sè..... U' calìpp alla coca còl.....


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Mò che ci penso..... C'è pure questa in tema, che è molto bella....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=AbAX9A8Cq0k


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sè..... U' calìpp alla coca còl.....


'a coca col m' fac' v'nì la gastrit uagliò...
ma che cazzo di avatar ti sei messo?


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 'a coca col m' fac' v'nì la gastrit uagliò...
> ma che cazzo di avatar ti sei messo?


Sto tornando umano......


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mi devo procurare un argano o ce la faccio sa sola? neanche io sono più una ragazzina e la mia schiena dimostra 30 anni più di me


va bene tutto ma mi sun ancora un bel fio' magher (si dirà così in milanes?), vecchia ciabatta.....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sto tornando umano......


ah si? non è che ci diventi un gran cagacazzo allora...aspè lo eri già prima scusa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ca t' pozz'n ....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mò che ci penso..... C'è pure questa in tema, che è molto bella....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=AbAX9A8Cq0k


mmmmmmmmmmm devo dire che tracy chapman è meglio, anche se la canzone di EJ mi piace...


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ah si? non è che ci diventi un gran cagacazzo allora...aspè lo eri già prima scusa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Divento un asceta.... Un missionario ateo.....

Un cacacazzo in pensione....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Divento un asceta.... Un missionario ateo.....
> 
> Un cacacazzo in pensione....
























asceta(te)


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> asceta(te)


NO.... Ero troppo scetàto.... Adrenalina in eccesso..... Sempre su di giri.... Accelerato..... 

Mò slow down..... Progressively Slow down


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> va bene tutto ma mi sun ancora un bel fio' magher (si dirà così in milanes?), vecchia ciabatta.....




















Uè tì, veccia ciabatta a mì? 
(ne so una fava io del milanese, sono cagliaritana :sonar


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> NO.... Ero troppo scetàto.... Adrenalina in eccesso..... Sempre su di giri.... Accelerato.....
> 
> Mò slow down..... Progressively Slow down


azz............
 vorrei chiederti qual'è è il tuo contrastante, ma....


----------



## Old Italia1 (17 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Uè tì, veccia ciabatta a mì?
> (ne so una fava io del milanese, sono cagliaritana :sonar


c'hai ragione, solo vecchia....
com'è il tempo da te? qui nel nord fa cacare...


----------



## Old Jesus (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> azz............
> vorrei chiederti qual'è è il tuo contrastante, ma....


E tu, come stai uagliò ? Smaltite le scorie del cambiamento ? Entrato in carreggiata ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> c'hai ragione, solo vecchia....
> com'è il tempo da te? qui nel nord fa cacare...



Credo di potermi considerare una bambina, facendo due conti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anche QUI al nord, fa cacare. A cagliari non lo so. Sono di cagliari ma non ci vivo. E la pioggia fa male ai reumatismi


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> c'hai ragione, solo vecchia....
> com'è il tempo da te? qui nel nord fa cacare...


Uagliò.... Sveglia !!!! Angelo abita dietro casa tua !!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E tu, come stai uagliò ? Smaltite le scorie del cambiamento ? Entrato in carreggiata ?


io sto abbastanza bene. la carreggiata è tutta curve, ma prima o poi verrà un rettilineo..per adesso  mi affido ad abs, ebd e e esp..sperem...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Uagliò.... Sveglia !!!! Angelo abita dietro casa tua !!!!!


aho! e mica lo sapevo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















angelo, se abniti dietro casa mia, io sono quel gran pezzo di gnoccolone che vedi tutte le mattine uscendo dal cancello..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Uagliò.... Sveglia !!!! Angelo abita dietro casa tua !!!!!



AAAAAAAAAAH! E' quell'infame che tiene la musica a tutto (con tanto di karaoke) fino alle 5 di mattina?


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Credo di potermi considerare una bambina, facendo due conti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la mtematica non è il tuo forte?


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAAH! E' quell'infame che tiene la musica a tutto (con tanto di karaoke) fino alle 5 di mattina?


E' lui !!! Nino D'Angelo a tutto spiano pure in auto, a finestrini tutti aperti....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aho! e mica lo sapevo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ma va? Quello che mi lascia di sasso? Sei libero domani sera?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la mtematica non è il tuo forte?
























































































Non ti chiedo l'età perché non voglio farti rimangiare quello che hai detto


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ah ma va? Quello che mi lascia di sasso? Sei libero domani sera?


 
Domani ti lascia di s*e*sso....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' lui !!! Nino D'Angelo a tutto spiano pure in auto, a finestrini tutti aperti....



Sgamato. La prossima volta chiamo i carabinieri e gli dico di andare a catturare roger rabbit


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Domani ti lascia di s*e*sso....


Ti dirò... se è quello che dico io, si può fare


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti dirò... se è quello che dico io, si può fare


Beh, Ale...... EEVVVVAAAAIIIIII !!!!!! Fatti onore !!!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non ti chiedo l'età perché non voglio farti rimangiare quello che hai detto


qual'è il problema? 38 anni compiuti a marzo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' lui !!! Nino D'Angelo a tutto spiano pure in auto, a finestrini tutti aperti....


ora che ci siamo diciamola tutta, rolex finto al polso, camicia aperta quasi fino all'ombelico con tanto di pelo in bellavista e catenazza d'oro al collo con crocifisso quasi in dimensioni 1:1


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh, Ale...... EEVVVVAAAAIIIIII !!!!!! Fatti onore !!!!!!


ce provo....


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Maggio 2008)

Beh, vado.... Notte, ragà....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> qual'è il problema? 38 anni compiuti a marzo...


ok, non sono bambina. Adolescente si


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh, vado.... Notte, ragà....


salzizz
anche io vado...
buonanotte..


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, non sono bambina. Adolescente si


quindi ne hai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ora che ci siamo diciamola tutta, rolex finto al polso, camicia aperta quasi fino all'ombelico con tanto di pelo in bellavista e catenazza d'oro al collo con crocifisso quasi in dimensioni 1:1



eccitante...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Beh, vado.... Notte, ragà....


Notte Jes,
baci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quindi ne hai?


quest'anno 32


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eccitante...


lo sapevo che sai riconoscere il glamour-chic.... se usciamo insieme calze a rete mi raccomando e a maglia larga sennò mi imputtanisci e non va bene...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quest'anno 32


compliments


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> lo sapevo che sai riconoscere il glamour-chic.... se usciamo insieme calze a rete mi raccomando e a maglia larga sennò mi imputtanisci e non va bene...
































tacco da 20 anche se non ci so camminare, maglia con scollatura appena un millimetro sopra i capezzoli e trucco leggero come IT?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> compliments


che fai, sfotti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tacco da 20 anche se non ci so camminare, maglia con scollatura appena un millimetro sopra i capezzoli e trucco leggero come IT?


ma certo, mica vorrai farmi fare una brutta figura quando ti porterò a cenare  da "gigi er troione", vero?


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che fai, sfotti?


nono...32 una bella età, mica cazzi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma certo, mica vorrai farmi fare una brutta figura quando ti porterò a cenare  da "gigi er troione", vero?
























Non mi permetterei mai, anzi, per essere fieri uno dell'altra, si cena a suon di fagioli alla scorreggiona, birra peroni gelata e rutto libero. E se qualcuna ti guarda, mi metto a urlarle che è una zoccola


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nono...32 una bella età, mica cazzi....



ma la sento avanzare imperterrita, sta zoccola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (mi riferisco all'età, non a quella che ti guarda da gigi)


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non mi permetterei mai, anzi, per essere fieri uno dell'altra, si cena a suon di fagioli alla scorreggiona, birra peroni gelata e rutto libero. E se qualcuna ti guarda, mi metto a urlarle che è una zoccola


sei meglio della Grace Kelly, quella si che era una gran cafona....


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma la sento avanzare imperterrita, sta zoccola
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei meglio della Grace Kelly, quella si che era una gran cafona....


In quanto a finezza, fammelo dire, io lo metto in culo a tutti


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> In quanto a finezza, fammelo dire, io lo metto in culo a tutti


ti presenterò a tutti gli amici allora, voglio che mi invidino tutti....quei bastardi!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma dai.....


eh oh, mi sembra ieri che organizzavo la festa dei 18 anni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma poco male, come dice mio nonno "chi non imbecciasa, boliri nai chi ses mortu"
(serve la traduzione?)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti presenterò a tutti gli amici allora, voglio che mi invidino tutti....quei bastardi!



si mangeranno i coglioni. E quando crederanno che sono una principessa, lasciamoglielo credere


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh oh, mi sembra ieri che organizzavo la festa dei 18 anni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


avoja se serve....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> avoja se serve....





















"se non invecchi, vuol dire che sei morto" 
in fondo era facile


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si mangeranno i coglioni. E quando crederanno che sono una principessa, lasciamoglielo credere


cazzo, mi toccherà tirare fuori il diadema della barbie, mica devono credere che siamo dei pezzenti qualsiasi...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "se non invecchi, vuol dire che sei morto"
> in fondo era facile


si, ma tu alle 00,30 che pretendi?....il 50% (e ne posseggo 2 ndr) dei miei neuroni è a nanna...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> cazzo, mi toccherà tirare fuori il diadema della barbie, mica devono credere che siamo dei pezzenti qualsiasi...



quello della barbie? vuoi farmi sfigurare? ne ho uno splendido comprato al mercato. fuxia con gli strass (mezzo chilo l'uno). che s'abbina in maniera sublime con le forcelline rosa sbarluccicanti. Che te ne pare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma tu alle 00,30 che pretendi?....il 50% (e ne posseggo 2 ndr) dei miei neuroni è a nanna...

























tranquillo, in realtà credo che l'unica cosa facile da capire fosse "mortu"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

*p.s.*



Italia1 ha detto:


> si, ma tu alle 00,30 che pretendi?....il 50% (e ne posseggo 2 ndr) dei miei neuroni è a nanna...


e comunque... addirittura due? Io ne ho uno in comproprietà...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello della barbie? vuoi farmi sfigurare? ne ho uno splendido comprato al mercato. fuxia con gli strass (mezzo chilo l'uno). che s'abbina in maniera sublime con le forcelline rosa sbarluccicanti. Che te ne pare?


secondo me sei una redattrice di Vogue....
sei ai livelli della miglior trendsetter del mondo: Donatella Versace...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e comunque... addirittura due? Io ne ho uno in comproprietà...


come gli appartamenti al mare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> secondo me sei una redattrice di Vogue....
> sei ai livelli della miglior trendsetter del mondo: Donatella Versace...



azz, come hai fatto a scoprirmi???
Se hai visto (o letto) il diavolo veste prada, e hai presente Miranda... ecco, sono praticamente lei


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> come gli appartamenti al mare?




























esatto. Il problema è che l'altra proprietaria sta a Firenze, e lui va da solo da una città all'altra.. e spesso si perde per strada e se ne va in giro per i cazzi suoi, mancando per mesi


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

sto cascando dal sonno angelo....grazie per la chiacchierata con risate annesse....
Buonanotte.... 

P.S.: se mi sogni, prima di andare a cena ti farò attorcigliare l'indice nei pelazzi del torace. secondo me ti piace, fa fino e non impegna...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz, come hai fatto a scoprirmi???
> Se hai visto (o letto) il diavolo veste prada, e hai presente Miranda... ecco, sono praticamente lei


certo che l'ho visto 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















perfetta. stronzissima ed elegante...io e te ci sposeremo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sto cascando dal sonno angelo....grazie per la chiacchierata con risate annesse....
> Buonanotte....
> 
> P.S.: se mi sogni, prima di andare a cena ti farò attorcigliare l'indice nei pelazzi del torace. secondo me ti piace, fa fino e non impegna...




grazie a te Roger, è sempre un piacere.
p.s. se mi fai fare una cosa del genere, il finale sarà inevitabilmente porno


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> certo che l'ho visto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo credo anche io. anche perché sai come prendere una donna. la cosa dell'indice tra i peli, mi ha quasi fatto innamorare


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo credo anche io. anche perché sai come prendere una donna.* la cosa dell'indice tra i peli, mi ha quasi fatto innamorare*


roba da gniente, eh? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























vado.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> roba da gniente, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh no! continua così e sarò tua a vita  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















vado anche io


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...


Se mi rendo conto di aver sbagliato, non ho nessun problema a chiedere scusa, insomma non faccio fatica.
Ovviamente ci sono situazioni in cui è meno facile, magari per orgoglio, però non lo trovo umiliante.


----------



## Old lele51 (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...


Le scuse dovute non sono difficili da chiedere, devono essere sincere e consapevoli del errore... altrimenti diventa troppo facile...
Lele


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...


Dipendolo: se son le mie solite cojonate... non c'e' nessuno che metta insieme uno "scusa" come il mio... con tanto di Doggy Look... e ronfata da gattone obeso...

Qualcosa di serio... ci vuole ben piu' di un semplice scusa...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mò che ci penso..... C'è pure questa in tema, che è molto bella....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=AbAX9A8Cq0k


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Divento un asceta.... Un missionario ateo.....
> 
> Un cacacazzo in pensione....


 
diventi uno scemo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




pratichi il missionario da non credente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cacacazzo già lo sei....in pensione....tra qualche lustro guaglio'


----------



## Old Airforever (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...


Asu, credo che per molti sia difficile chiedere scusa perchè, a parte l'orgoglio (che avolte è una gran brutta bestia), non ci si rende conto (o si finge di non rendersene conto) d'essere nel torto e quindi di dover porgere le scuse.
Air


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (18 Maggio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Asu, credo che per molti sia difficile chiedere scusa perchè, a parte l'orgoglio (che avolte è una gran brutta bestia), non ci si rende conto *(o si finge di non rendersene conto)* d'essere nel torto e quindi di dover porgere le scuse.
> Air


Ciao Marco, quello che ho evidenziato, ne sono convinto  accade molto  spesso... anche perché è molto difficile ammettere onestamente con se stessi di aver commesso un errore, se si riesce a fare questa considerazione lo scusarsi dovrebbe venire naturale....


----------



## Mari' (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...



Manco io, ma che scherziamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... piu' che un atto di umilta', trovo che sia un atto di forza, di intellegenza ... vincere su gli altri puo' essere a volte e' facile, ma vincere su se stessi   e' da grandi (da pochi).


Se ho torto, chiedo scusa, senza alcun problema.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Intanto Italia 1 dovrà chiedere scusa a me quando torna....
Anvedi non lo posso lasciare un attimo, sto marpione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Quanto a chiedere scusa.... uff.... ci metto un pò....


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Intanto Italia 1 dovrà chiedere scusa a me quando torna....
> Anvedi non lo posso lasciare un attimo, sto marpione!
> 
> 
> ...


sono qui.....
SCUSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono qui.....
> SCUSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 






Col cavolo che ti scuso....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Col cavolo che ti scuso....





Italia1 ha detto:


> sono qui.....
> SCUSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lo dicevo io che dire "scusa" non serve a un cazzo


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo dicevo io che dire "scusa" non serve a un cazzo


sono un genio! due in un colpo solo...chiedo scusa a tutte e due


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono un genio! due in un colpo solo...chiedo scusa a tutte e due




























ma a me non devi chiedere scusa di nulla, mica sono arrabbiata.
Anzi, ti ho sognato, prepara i peli


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma a me non devi chiedere scusa di nulla, mica sono arrabbiata.
> Anzi, ti ho sognato, prepara i peli


ho giusto una confezione di crescina, qualora la lunghezza e la quantità contasse...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ho giusto una confezione di crescina, qualora la lunghezza e la quantità contasse...



Se riesco a farci le treccine, vedrò finalmente un sogno diventare realtà


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se riesco a farci le treccine, vedrò finalmente un sogno diventare realtà


possiamo arrivare anche ai dreadlocks...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> possiamo arrivare anche ai dreadlocks...



dimmi che non scherzi... non farmi illudere inutilmente, ti prego...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> dimmi che non scherzi... non farmi illudere inutilmente, ti prego...


c'avemo la crescina, *ciavemo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












*so' troppo un lord....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> c'avemo la crescina, *ciavemo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Principe Roger... farò di tutto per non farti sfigurare. Pensavo, per l'abbigliamento, a questo abbinamento (sostituirei la canottiera con la maglia).





















Credo possa piacerti... ma se hai dei suggerimenti, ti ascolto


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Principe Roger... farò di tutto per non farti sfigurare. Pensavo, per l'abbigliamento, a questo abbinamento (sostituirei la canottiera con la maglia).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu non hai nemmeno idea di quanto mi piaccia il rosa e tutte le sue sfumatore...come una caduta massi sulle pelotas....


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Roger... continua continua....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu non hai nemmeno idea di quanto mi piaccia il rosa e tutte le sue sfumatore...come una caduta massi sulle pelotas....



abbiamo gli stessi gusti, ma la bellezza e soprattutto la finezza di questi capetti, è fuori discussione


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Tu così me devi da veni' vestita, come fossi Soraya rediviva


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Tu così me devi da veni' vestita, come fossi Soraya rediviva
































Che dire... mi hai lasciato senza parole. Certo c'è da dire che io aggiungerei un pizzico di scollatura in più. Così rischio di passare per una suora, no?


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che dire... mi hai lasciato senza parole. Certo c'è da dire che io aggiungerei un pizzico di scollatura in più. Così rischio di passare per una suora, no?


io e te siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda....la finezza, la leggiadria, il gusto raffinato che esprimiamo sono sicuro che fa morire d'invidia i fruitori di questo forum...


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2008)

*Hem...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che dire... mi hai lasciato senza parole. Certo c'è da dire che io aggiungerei un pizzico di scollatura in più. Così rischio di passare per una suora, no?


 
Quando uscirà il bignami di queste elucubrazioni??? Non vorrei perdermelo ... non sempre posso essere quotidianamente assidua....  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando uscirà il bignami di queste elucubrazioni??? Non vorrei perdermelo ... non sempre posso essere quotidianamente assidua....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la classe non si insegna, se non ce l'hai non ce l'hai. quindi anche volendo non potresti arrivare alle vette di angelo, fattene una ragione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io e te siamo sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda....la finezza, la leggiadria, il gusto raffinato che esprimiamo sono sicuro che fa morire d'invidia i fruitori di questo forum...




Solo loro? Saremo l'invidia dell'Italia intera. Classe, buongusto, eleganza, in tale misura, sono cosa molto rara. E che noi, pochi eletti, ci siamo trovati... che dire... è un miracolo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Quando uscirà il bignami di queste elucubrazioni??? Non vorrei perdermelo ... non sempre posso essere quotidianamente assidua....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Per simpatia, possiamo provare a istruirti. Ma ricorda: non possiamo compiere miracoli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la classe non si insegna, se non ce l'hai non ce l'hai. quindi anche volendo non potresti arrivare alle vette di angelo, fattene una ragione...



Tanto meno alle tue, che sei ben più di una spanna sopra. Per questo mi affascini  come nessun altro


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Solo loro? Saremo l'invidia dell'Italia intera. Classe, buongusto, eleganza, in tale misura, sono cosa molto rara. E che noi, pochi eletti, ci siamo trovati... che dire... è un miracolo!









 quando ci sposeremo vorrei che fossimo cosi': sobri, eleganti, non come quei buzzurri che vogliono farsi notare a tutti i costi...devono schiatta' tutti...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tanto meno alle tue, che sei ben più di una spanna sopra. Per questo mi affascini  come nessun altro


c'avemo 'na classe che manco li Ranieri ahò!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quando ci sposeremo vorrei che fossimo cosi': sobri, eleganti, non come quei buzzurri che vogliono farsi notare a tutti i costi...devono schiatta' tutti...



Ti sei dimenticato di dire "riservati".
Ci tengo parecchio


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ti sei dimenticato di dire "riservati".
> Ci tengo parecchio


e c'hai ragione! il minimalismo e il basso profilo sono l'abc delle persone chic come noi....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> c'avemo 'na classe che manco li Ranieri ahò!



I Ranieri... e chi sono rispetto a noi? voglio dire... non vorranno competere? AHAHAH mi viene da ridere solo al pensiero. Possono solo baciare il culo alla nostra classe infinita  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Detto questo, vado a fare la spesa. Ne approfitterò per comprare qualcoa di carino nel cestone tutto a 50 centesimi. Hanno dei capettini con delle fantasie letteralmente squisite.
A più tardi, mio principe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quando ci sposeremo vorrei che fossimo cosi': sobri, eleganti, non come quei buzzurri che vogliono farsi notare a tutti i costi...devono schiatta' tutti...


p.s. ti vedrei perfetto con la camicia verde, però. Tutto il resto è decisamente perfetto


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> I Ranieri... e chi sono rispetto a noi? voglio dire... non vorranno competere? AHAHAH mi viene da ridere solo al pensiero. Possono solo baciare il culo alla nostra classe infinita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che dire? la classe non si sciacqua, me' cojoni........
non ti dimenticare di comprare qualcosa a pois, che poi ci facciamo il giochino di collegarli tutti e vedere che disegno esce...mica come quiei volgaroni che giocano a bridge o a canasta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> p.s. ti vedrei perfetto con la camicia verde, però. Tutto il resto è decisamente perfetto


ovviamente tono pisello o elettrico...mica vorrei che poi qualcuno mi giudicasse troppo vistoso...


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2008)

*no no...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> Per simpatia, possiamo provare a istruirti. Ma ricorda: non possiamo compiere miracoli.


... per  carità, mi mancano solo i miracoli, che se per caso se ne realizza uno per sbaglio devo dissanguarmi in ex voto!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Sto così bene da sfigata!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... per  carità, mi mancano solo i miracoli, che se per caso se ne realizza uno per sbaglio devo dissanguarmi in ex voto!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tirchia!


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2008)

*!!!*



Italia1 ha detto:


> tirchia!


Previdente e.... preveggente!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che dire? la classe non si sciacqua, me' cojoni........
> non ti dimenticare di comprare qualcosa a pois, che poi ci facciamo il giochino di collegarli tutti e vedere che disegno esce...mica come quiei volgaroni che giocano a bridge o a canasta...




Io ADORO i pois (esattamente quanto adorerei una spinta dalle scale) e gradisco anche le paillettes, perchè non si fanno notare e si prestano anche loro per tracciare le linee.
Per quanto riguarda i giochi in società, ho appena mandato una mail per iscriverci a un concorso di rutti e a una gara di sputi.
Sono sicura di avere avuto un pensiero che ti renderà felice.

Scappo davvero, sennò mi spaccano l'altra gamba


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io ADORO i pois (esattamente quanto adorerei una spinta dalle scale) e gradisco anche le paillettes, perchè non si fanno notare e si prestano anche loro per tracciare le linee.
> *Per quanto riguarda i giochi in società, ho appena mandato una mail per iscriverci a un concorso di rutti e a una gara di sputi*.
> Sono sicura di avere avuto un pensiero che ti renderà felice.
> 
> Scappo davvero, sennò mi spaccano l'altra gamba


Vedo che gli annunci dei miei corsi funzionano... il primo modulo della gara di rutti verra' presieduto da Miciolidia...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io ADORO i pois (esattamente quanto adorerei una spinta dalle scale) e gradisco anche le paillettes, perchè non si fanno notare e si prestano anche loro per tracciare le linee.
> Per quanto riguarda i giochi in società, ho appena mandato una mail per iscriverci a un concorso di rutti e a una gara di sputi.
> Sono sicura di avere avuto un pensiero che ti renderà felice.
> 
> Scappo davvero, sennò mi spaccano l'altra gamba


ovviamente parlavi di intimo di pailettes, manco a dirlo....
i giochi si intendono in faccia, giusto?

ciao....


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedo che gli annunci dei miei corsi funzionano... il primo modulo della gara di rutti verra' presieduto da Miciolidia...


io avrò una wild-card vero?


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Previdente e.... preveggente!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è chic!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io avrò una wild-card vero?


A te  diamo roba difficile... ma prima una bella lezione da Micio per gli accordi sai... non sia mai che si rutti stonato...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A te  diamo roba difficile... ma prima una bella lezione da Micio per gli accordi sai... non sia mai che si rutti stonato...


posso fare un provino se vuoi, faccio anche i virtuosismi come Giorgia, IO...


----------



## Bruja (18 Maggio 2008)

*senti un po'...*



Italia1 ha detto:


> non è chic!!!!!!!


Cos'é tutto questo presenzialismo... anche la wild card... ma hai fatto il corso di ammissione alla frequenza delle nostre iniziative??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















In via del tutto eccezionale ti concediamo un bonus per tre iniziative, dopo di che vai a ritirare il cedolino e aspetti il turno !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cos'é tutto questo presenzialismo... anche la wild card... ma hai fatto il corso di ammissione alla frequenza delle nostre iniziative???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che siamo a monopoli?
cioccolatai/e!


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> posso fare un provino se vuoi, faccio anche i virtuosismi come Giorgia, IO...


Ti si fara' un'audizione


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti si fara' un'audizione


Pretendo un maestro/a all'altezza!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> Pretendo un maestro/a all'altezza!


Abbiamo Miciolidia al pianoforte... basta?

Poi vogliamo anche sentire come te la cavi a cappella...


----------



## Old Italia1 (18 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Abbiamo Miciolidia al pianoforte... basta?
> 
> Poi vogliamo anche sentire come te la cavi a cappella...


ok il piano è perfetto...e cvome faccio le cose a cappella..nessuno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ovviamente tono pisello o elettrico...mica vorrei che poi qualcuno mi giudicasse troppo vistoso...













































tranquillo, se non passerai inosservato sarà solo per la classe che saprai tanto discretamente dimostrare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ovviamente parlavi di intimo di pailettes, manco a dirlo....
> i giochi si intendono in faccia, giusto?
> 
> ciao....



assolutamente in faccia, diversamente, che gusto c'è?
quanto all'intimo non voglio svelarti tutto. ma ti posso anticipare che anche da quel punto di vista sono una gran signora


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> assolutamente in faccia, diversamente, che gusto c'è?
> quanto all'intimo non voglio svelarti tutto. ma ti posso anticipare che anche da quel punto di vista sono una gran signora


Il minimo è che poi ci postiate le foto eh!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il minimo è che poi ci postiate le foto eh!!


Credo sarebbe un comportamento degno di due veri signori, quindi se pò fa'


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2008)

*???*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> Credo sarebbe un comportamento degno di due veri signori, quindi se pò fa'


 
Adesso si chiamano signori????... ma guarda io ero rimasta ai voyeurs!!!
Cambia proprio tutto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...


 

No, non mi è difficile.

anzi....come te non ci metto tanto tempo...

e quelli che non lo fanno si andassero a fottere.

scusate gli accenti forti, ma quesi comportamenti dicono* assai* su una persona.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Adesso si chiamano signori????... ma guarda io ero rimasta ai voyeurs!!!
> Cambia proprio tutto....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma dico io...ma tu faglielo credere che lo sono...e la foto  in intimo non l'ammolli


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vedo che gli annunci dei miei corsi funzionano... il primo modulo della gara di rutti verra' presieduto da Miciolidia...


ammore...mi devo bere coca...sennò...non fungo...vale lo stesso?


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2008)

*ah ecco...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma dico io...ma tu faglielo credere che lo sono...e la foto in intimo non l'ammolli


 
... adesso é tutto più chiaro. Ho sempre pensato che l'ambiguità é sempre una scappatoia ...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2008)

io non ho nessun problema a chiedere scusa.
E poi è fantastica la reazione della gente quando chiedi scusa: son talmente poco abituati che ci guadagni sempre


----------



## Old fischio (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> é difficile per voi chiedere scusa quando vi rendete conto di avere torto,di avere esagerato, di avere ferito o offeso ??
> 
> sento continuamente dire che è difficile scusarsi.
> Perchè?
> ...


no non è difficile, il difficile semmai è rendersi conto autonomamente del proprio errore.. indi implica riflessione, ma quando accade, è bellissimo.. soprattutto nella reazione altrui.. e a te restituisce un arricchimento senza pari.. una crescita insomma.
dico autonomamente, poichè spesso quando son gli altri a farcelo notare, di sovente scattano barriere difensive.. ma anche qui.. se le conosci, le eviti! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sul perchè non si verifica spesso.. si, mancanza di umiltà in primis.
buona settimana a tutti


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2008)

*fischio*



fischio ha detto:


> no non è difficile, il difficile semmai è rendersi conto autonomamente del proprio errore.. indi implica riflessione, ma quando accade, è bellissimo.. soprattutto nella reazione altrui.. e a te restituisce un arricchimento senza pari.. una crescita insomma.
> dico autonomamente, poichè spesso quando son gli altri a farcelo notare, di sovente scattano barriere difensive.. ma anche qui.. se le conosci, le eviti!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Condivido, scusarsi non é solo ammettere di aver sbagliato ma infornare che si é capito il meccanismo dell'errore.... serve umiltà e intelligenza.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io non ho nessun problema a chiedere scusa.
> E poi è fantastica la reazione della gente quando chiedi scusa: son talmente poco abituati che ci guadagni sempre


Effettivamente ci si resta spesso quasi spiazzati, quando dopo un battibecco anche acceso con qualcuno/A con cui arrivi quasi a mandarti a  quel paese...ti arriva dopo un pò se non un "Scusa!" quantomeno un "quello che mi hai detto, mi ha fatto riflettere...e posso capire il tuo punto di vista!"...e da lì parte il delirio di onnipotenza!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma...restiam spiazzati perchè forse noi non lo faremmo?


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Effettivamente ci si resta spesso quasi spiazzati, quando dopo un battibecco anche acceso con qualcuno/A con cui arrivi quasi a mandarti a quel paese...ti arriva dopo un pò se non un "Scusa!" quantomeno un "quello che mi hai detto, mi ha fatto riflettere...e posso capire il tuo punto di vista!"...e da lì parte il delirio di onnipotenza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Su su, non abbatterti, sei migliore del tuo mestiere....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## Iris (19 Maggio 2008)

Non ho difficoltà a chiedere scusa nei rapporti interpersonali nell'ambito della vita privata. Chiedere scusa, quando si è commesso un errore, è necessario e liberatorio.
In ambito lavorativo, devo ammettere che non chiedo scusa. Però rimedio all'errore , se posso.


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ma...restiam spiazzati perchè forse noi non lo faremmo?


ma se ti ho detto che io lo faccio spesso!!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Su su, non abbatterti, sei migliore del tuo mestiere....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viperismo centellinato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il tuo bruja.


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2008)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> viperismo centellinato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando si é amici bisogna pure fare delle differenze... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Condivido, scusarsi non é solo ammettere di aver sbagliato ma infornare che si é capito il meccanismo dell'errore.... serve umiltà e intelligenza.
> Bruja





brugola ha detto:


> io non ho nessun problema a chiedere scusa.
> E poi è fantastica la reazione della gente quando chiedi scusa: son talmente poco abituati che ci guadagni sempre





Bruja ha detto:


> Quando si é amici bisogna pure fare delle differenze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
))))))))))


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Effettivamente ci si resta spesso quasi spiazzati, quando dopo un battibecco anche acceso con qualcuno/A con cui arrivi quasi a mandarti a quel paese...ti arriva dopo un pò se non un "Scusa!" quantomeno un "quello che mi hai detto, mi ha fatto riflettere...e posso capire il tuo punto di vista!"...e da lì parte il delirio di onnipotenza!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heilà...sputa il rospo...


le stai aspettando o le devi fare a tua volta?


ò come sono discreta...da premio nobel per la cafoneria 

	
	
		
		
	


	






freddi, non prendermi sul serio..ci ho sonno...vado a farmi un caffè..

chi vuole venireeeeeee


----------



## Bruja (19 Maggio 2008)

*Micio...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> heilà...sputa il rospo...
> 
> 
> le stai aspettando o le devi fare a tua volta?
> ...


 
Caffeinomane...!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma se ti ho detto che io lo faccio spesso!!


Passami ringhio...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> heilà...sputa il rospo...
> 
> 
> *le stai aspettando o le devi fare a tua volta?*
> ...


Non me lo ricordo...può passare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No eh?!?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














oK, ALLORA SPARGO UN'URBI ET ORBI di mie scuse...tanto son sicuro che motivi ne ho a iosa!


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Passami ringhio...


chiedimi scusa immediatamente!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> chiedimi scusa immediatamente!!!!


Già dato più sopra...


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Già dato più sopra...


 
ho perso un'altra occasione buona stasera....


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ho perso un'altra occasione buona stasera....


Colpa di Alfredo?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tranquillo, se non passerai inosservato sarà solo per la classe che saprai tanto discretamente dimostrare





angelodelmale ha detto:


> assolutamente in faccia, diversamente, che gusto c'è?
> quanto all'intimo non voglio svelarti tutto. ma ti posso anticipare che anche da quel punto di vista sono una gran signora


nessun dubbio, per entrambe...
qua sono invidiosi....non ce la faranno mai a surclassarci, 'sti buri...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> nessun dubbio, per entrambe...
> qua sono invidiosi....non ce la faranno mai a surclassarci, 'sti buri...




















Sire....
hai notato? L'invidia li fa parlare. So che vorrebbero essere come noi... mi fanno tenerezza.
Credi abbiano probabilità?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sire....
> hai notato? L'invidia li fa parlare. So che vorrebbero essere come noi... mi fanno tenerezza.
> Credi abbiano probabilità?


ho notato, ho notato..tsè...
come di fare sei al superenalotto non giocandoci 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















come va la gamba? posso sapere cosa ti è successo oppure è una cosa che non vuoi far/ci sapere' in questo caso fai conto che io non ti abbia chiesto nulla....come tutti gli uomini chic e riservati mi faccio sempre li cazzi mia e non sono per niente curioso ndr


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ho notato, ho notato..tsè...
> come di fare sei al superenalotto non giocandoci
> 
> 
> ...



Il bello è che lì sordi del superenalotto se li spendono pure, prima ancora di NON vicerli  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















La gamba, uff, credo che sia la ripresa più lenta della storia della medicina. Ho fatto un intervento per sistemare la rotula (non era rotta, solo fuori posto), due mesi fa. A quest'ora dovrei già essere in grado di saltellare (da quello che mi avevano prospettato) invece sto cornuto di ginocchio non vuole saperne di piegarsi né di raddrizzarsi a dovere. Domani ho la visita di controllo... secondo te.... dire all'ortopedico "m'ha rotto 'r cazzo con le sue scuse, sono settimane che mi dice che è tutto apposto" gli svelerebbe troppe cose di me? Sai, non vorrei fargli scoprire che sono una principessa.... non voglio trattamenti di favore 
p.s. tranquillo, puoi chiedere, non so resistere alla signorilità


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il bello è che lì sordi del superenalotto se li spendono pure, prima ancora di NON vicerli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me spiass... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















comunque con signorilità io le rotule le romperei a lui, ma senza dirgli nulla, che fa tanto mistero...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> me spiass...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A me spiacerà molto di più quando mi licenzieranno per latitanza  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























  Che dici, uso il bastone di cui si parla nell'altro thread? O direttamente una delle mie stampelle in oro e diamanti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A me spiacerà molto di più quando mi licenzieranno per latitanza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono così stronzi al tuo lavoro? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








comunque, opterei per le stampelle...d'altronde anche per lui hanno un significato particolare e quando verranno usate su di lui ne avranno ancora di più...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono così stronzi al tuo lavoro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bhè, diciamo che no, non arriverebbero a licenziarmi, ma stronzi lo sono ugualmente. Le pressioni sono poche, ma esasperanti. Farmi pesare l'assenza, è un'arte che conoscono e usano sapientemente. Tutto ciò non è consono al luogo dove lavoro (e non aggiungo altro su questo) e mi fa girare ancora più a mulinello i coglioni che non ho.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Allora vado lì con due paia di stampelle, un paio da lasciare a lui. Queste saranno ovviamente di cartone. Anche troppo per un buzzurro del genere.


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Bhè, diciamo che no, non arriverebbero a licenziarmi, ma stronzi lo sono ugualmente. Le pressioni sono poche, ma esasperanti. Farmi pesare l'assenza, è un'arte che conoscono e usano sapientemente. Tutto ciò non è consono al luogo dove lavoro (e non aggiungo altro su questo) e mi fa girare ancora più a mulinello i coglioni che non ho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























che palle però...viviamo in una società di merda, nessuna comprensione...rompi le rotuler pure a loro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che palle però...viviamo in una società di merda, nessuna comprensione...rompi le rotuler pure a loro!!!!!!!!!



Se sapessi dove lavoro ti si accapponerebbe (è giusto?) la pelle per il disgusto. Qua non posso dirlo. Ma te lo svelerò il giorno che indosserai per me la camicia verde pisello  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Se le tocco si smontano, la più giovane (tra i miei responsabili ovviamente) ha 107 anni


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se sapessi dove lavoro ti si accapponerebbe (è giusto?) la pelle per il disgusto. Qua non posso dirlo. Ma te lo svelerò il giorno che indosserai per me la camicia verde pisello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che sgoop, lavori a villa serena!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> che sgoop, lavori a villa serena!
























No ma potrei fare domanda, la pratica con gli anziani l'ho fatta


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No ma potrei fare domanda, la pratica con gli anziani l'ho fatta


in mezzo ai ggggiovani come noi (me e te) devi stare!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in mezzo ai ggggiovani come noi (me e te) devi stare!


 Quello che cerco di fare.
Comunque RAGAZZINI, vorrai dire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(diciamocelo così non diamo peso alla zoccola che avanza)


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> RAGAZZINI, vorrai dire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beh, se c'è una zoccola che avanza verso di me.......che si faccia avanti!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh, se c'è una zoccola che avanza verso di me.......che si faccia avanti!
































Ducaconte, mi riferivo all'età!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ducaconte, mi riferivo all'età!


l'avevo capito, ma non si sa mai.....meglio tenersi qualsiasi porta aperta....la zoccola avanza....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'avevo capito, ma non si sa mai.....meglio tenersi qualsiasi porta aperta....la zoccola avanza....




































































potrei farmi la pipì addosso


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> potrei farmi la pipì addosso


pannolone Saint Laurent, please.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   al limite concedo un D&G


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> pannolone Saint Laurent, please....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stai cercando di dirmi che questo Gucci non ti piace?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Stai cercando di dirmi che questo Gucci non ti piace?


in effetti Frida Giannini è troppo tamarra per i miei gusti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in effetti Frida Giannini è troppo tamarra per i miei gusti...
















Allora questi li conservo per le emergenze... non vorrei avere pannoloni non di tuo gradimento


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Allora questi li conservo per le emergenze... non vorrei avere pannoloni non di tuo gradimento


ma io gradisco, m'adatto....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma io gradisco, m'adatto....



Adattarsi non basta. Devi rimanere entusiasta e esageratamente affascinato anche dai pannoloni. Ne va di mezzo la libido.


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Adattarsi non basta. Devi rimanere entusiasta e esageratamente affascinato anche dai pannoloni. Ne va di mezzo la libido.


beh, se si tratta di libido 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















 ....
MAI PIU' SENZA PANNOLONI DI GUCCI, SIGNORI, E' UN MUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> beh, se si tratta di libido
> 
> 
> 
> ...













































Ma quelli D&G, con la scritta sull'elastico, si? O qualcosa di raffinato con una scritta tipo "puoi entrare, ma non puoi più uscire"?


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma quelli D&G, con la scritta sull'elastico, si? O qualcosa di raffinato con una scritta tipo "puoi entrare, ma non puoi più uscire"?


buonasera Duchessa!
non ce la faccio....a me il pannolone!!!!!!!!! per me CK...più chic nin zò!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> buonasera Duchessa!
> non ce la faccio....a me il pannolone!!!!!!!!! per me CK...più chic nin zò!!!!!!!!!!



E' un piacere incontrarla, duca. Affidiamo il mio soprabito e il suo cappello al ragazzo, penserà lui a riporli.
Bello il pannolone CK, intrigante e, soprattutto, eccitante.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per quando sarà ora del catetere, per me pensavo a un patrizia pepe


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E' un piacere incontrarla, duca. Affidiamo il mio soprabito e il suo cappello al ragazzo, penserà lui a riporli.
> Bello il pannolone CK, intrigante e, soprattutto, eccitante.
> 
> 
> ...


il catetere lo vorrei il più raffinato possibile...pensavo a Vivienne Westwood


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> il catetere lo vorrei il più raffinato possibile...pensavo a Vivienne Westwood



Vuoi quel tocco di raffinatezza che non guasta mai, insomma?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Mi fate scompisciare!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi fate scompisciare!


a te pannolone solo Valentino allora!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Vuoi quel tocco di raffinatezza che non guasta mai, insomma?


quando uno pensa pensa al meglio...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a te pannolone solo Valentino allora!


Per forza! Rosso Valentino neh!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Per forza! Rosso Valentino neh!


per un pannoloone però ci vorrebbe il marrone Garibaldi....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> per un pannoloone però ci vorrebbe il marrone Garibaldi....


O il giallo oro, hai ragione....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a te pannolone solo Valentino allora!




































e cateterino LiuJo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> per un pannoloone però ci vorrebbe il marrone Garibaldi....





giusy79 ha detto:


> O il giallo oro, hai ragione....



A volte mi sembra di essere la sola a badare ai dettagli...
Marrone dietro, giallo davanti, no????


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> A volte mi sembra di essere la sola a badare ai dettagli...
> Marrone dietro, giallo davanti, no????


l'attenzione per i dettagli è un dono, non si discute...wow!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'attenzione per i dettagli è un dono, non si discute...wow!


Ma tu ce l'hai molto di più di me. Eri solo distratto, per questo non ti è venuto in mente


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma tu ce l'hai molto di più di me. Eri solo distratto, per questo non ti è venuto in mente


quando mi sostieni anche contro l'evidenza mi si arrizzano i peli.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nemmeno Petrarca avrebbe saputo trovare un'allegoria migliore....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quando mi sostieni anche contro l'evidenza mi si arrizzano i peli....
> 
> 
> 
> ...























































E uno dei miei compiti sorreggerti, nel bene e nel male. E anche quando il torto è palese (cosa che non potrà mai accaderti) negare, negare sempre.


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E uno dei miei compiti sorreggerti, nel bene e nel male. E anche quando il torto è palese (cosa che non potrà mai accaderti) negare, negare sempre.


negare qunto siamo fini? e come potremmo? a me pare impossibile riuscirci...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> negare qunto siamo fini? e come potremmo? a me pare impossibile riuscirci...



NOOO. Quello è impossibile!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   Sarebbe come negare che il sole è caldo, che il fuxia è un bellissimo colore, che i gatti fanno miao (e i bambini oh).
Negare di avere torto (siamo anche il tema col titolo del thread, tiè! Ci abbiamo girato attorno ma siamo arrivati a conciliare il discorso!)


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> NOOO. Quello è impossibile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammappete, questa è superiorità psico-intellettuale....
non ce la posso fare, te lo dico...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ammappete, questa è superiorità psico-intellettuale....
> non ce la posso fare, te lo dico...





































Ma come no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Tu puoi tutto. Puoi arrivare dove osano le aquile


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma come no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















comunque angelo io vado, ultimamente dormo poco e casco dal sonno...
alla prossima....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque angelo io vado, ultimamente dormo poco e casco dal sonno...
> alla prossima....


Buonanotte Roger,
alla prossima.
Baci fuxia


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque angelo io vado, ultimamente dormo poco e casco dal sonno...
> alla prossima....


Notte tesò....

Vado anch'io....

Notte a tutti!


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Buonanotte Roger,
> alla prossima.
> Baci fuxia








Notte


----------



## Old Italia1 (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte tesò....
> 
> Vado anch'io....
> 
> Notte a tutti!


Notte teso'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte tesò....
> 
> Vado anch'io....
> 
> Notte a tutti!


Notte Giusy


----------

